# Drug Bust In Nashua, NH



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

A press conference will be held at 2:00 this afternoon at the Nashua, NH Police Department. Reporters have been pressing for information on the conference but it is being withheld until that hour. The Inspector can report that this concerns a major drug haul.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Nah, there's no drugs in Nashua.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Perhaps it was an undocumented worker acting as an unlicensed pharmacist. Simple misunderstanding.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe it was a college student that was posting on a LE forum.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Nah, there's no drugs in Nashua.


That's what I love about you 263, always with quick with the levity..
No drugs in Nashua...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

KozmoKramer said:


> That's what I love about you 263, always with quick with the levity..
> No drugs in Nashua...


It's what we say in Framingham too.

"Drugs on the South Side? There's no drugs on the South Side!"

It never gets old in roll-call.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The press conference was held, too late for some newspapers, and the following was released at the conference: A dead body investigation earlier this week resulted in a follow-up and discovery of 300,000 prescription pills, the largest haul ever in New England, according to NPD. Many of the pills were stolen in a Mansfield, MA burglary.
Tam Mitchell, 32, is being held. The probe is continuing.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Eagle13 said:


> Maybe it was a college student that was posting on a LE forum.


BA-ZINGGGGGG haha


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Eagle13 said:


> Maybe it was a college student that was posting on a LE forum.


I think it was a college student/security officer posing as a municipal officer who got busted for alcohol in his room so he hates campus cops.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> I think it was a college student/security officer posing as a municipal officer who got busted for alcohol in his room so he hates campus cops.


How did I miss that thread?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> How did I miss that thread?


http://www.masscops.com/forums/massachusetts-employment-listings/82945-umass-police.html

Evidently WalMart thinks Private Armed Security Officers in Boston know more about street crimes than the Massachusetts State Police.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

niteowl1970 said:


> http://www.masscops.com/forums/massachusetts-employment-listings/82945-umass-police.html
> 
> Evidently WalMart thinks Private Armed Security Officers in Boston know more about street crimes than the Massachusetts State Police.


Oh, your talking about that douche. Is he even an armed security officer?

I'll be the first one to say that when I entered acadey in 1997 after a stint as an armed special, I realized how little I did know.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

263FPD said:


> Oh, your talking about that douche. Is he even an armed security officer?
> 
> I'll be the first one to say that when I entered acadey in 1997 after a stint as an armed special, I realized how little I did know.


And that's a great point because some of us live in reality. He lives is a cartoon world.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LawMan3 said:


> Strong work Nashua PD!


That PD is top notch.


----------

